# Suche jemanden, der mich werben möchte



## Xarran (23. April 2016)

*erledigt*


----------



## Nobse (27. April 2016)

Moin ich hätte gern Interesse. Ich kann dir  lvl 25er Gilde und ts bieten.  Dazu natürlich 20k Gold und viel Spaß. ich möchte allerdings 2-3 chars hoch leveln.  Wenn du Interesse hast schreib mir email: credos88@gmail.com


----------

